# Flood



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Chicken coup survived the flood. Chickens are trapped inside safe but very confused why they can't get out. Our two fainting goats didn't fair as well. They sadly were washed away. 7 inches of rain in an hour. Ugh


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh no ! Are you near a river ? I'm so sorry for the loss of the goats.


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

A creek. Thanks.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Just one of those times when it's nice if feed and water are inside the coop....hope the birds have some hydration while they are stranded. 

Sorry about all this loss...that's hard to take.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry for the loss!


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

They had food. My husband waded out to give them water. He's a great guy.


----------



## LadyLee (Jul 14, 2013)

First off I am so sorry for your Loss! You Hubby is Wonderful! I hope all is getting better there :0)


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes! A great guy indeed! And I love that coop, BTW...


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you! It was mostly recycled pieces but my husband and sons built it and I love it too.


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

The water is down enough I can let them out now. They're feasting on worms.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

lititzchic said:


> The water is down enough I can let them out now. They're feasting on worms.


the worms will make them forget about being strand high and dry in their coop!


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

The aftermath


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

All chickens survived.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yay!!!! Your poor fence!! I hope you get all things restored to normal and have no more flooding....any way to move your coop to a different locale/higher ground?


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes we plan to move the coup closer to the house even though that flooded too the waters weren't as deep and much calmer. As for the fence we are planning to just remove. We won't replace our precious goats. May they RIP.


----------



## LadyLee (Jul 14, 2013)

Great treat after being in there for a bit I am glad the waters down :0)


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok coup moved to higher ground. Now the question of the hour is will the chickens know where to go???


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your little goats RIP glad to hear everyone else is ok.


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Girls are adjusting to their new location.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

That's crazy how fast the water went down. When we flooded it stayed for weeks. But I also don't live by a creak , we're just low lying. I'm so sorry about your goats, that's so sad.


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes we r very thankful we didn't have much damage. Now just waiting for things to dry out and washing the mud off of everything.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's sad when you lose a fur baby. I hope you and your land recover fast. Stay positive


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

chickenmommy said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. It's sad when you lose a fur baby. I hope you and your land recover fast. Stay positive


Thank you so much!


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

So day two of the coup in a new location. Only 3/4 of my girls are smart enough to sleep there. The others are hiding in the woods. Ugh at this point I'm too exhausted to do anything about it.


----------

